# Help with 6 disconnect rule



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrkbalon4 said:


> Is this application code compliant? Service entrance cable feeding a 3R gutter then to 6 meter sockets, from meter sockets to 6 100 amp disconnects then to MLO panels in house. An additional 100 amp SEU cable is run up to the point of attachment where both are connected to the poco triplex. This additional SEU is run to a single meter socket and then to it's own 100 amp disconnect then SER is run from there to a 100 amp MLO panel for common/ house loads. Article 230 states the 6 disconnects are the limit per service. 230.4 exception number 4 allows one set of service entrance conductors to supply circuits covered by 210.25 which pertains to the house panel in a multi-family dwelling. Is this a correct interpretation? This one multi family dwelling would essentially have 7 disconnects, but is the SEU feeding the house panel considered a separate service?


 The AHJ will have to make the call, In St Louis city this would pass in St Louis County it would not


----------

